# Pics of New Oberons for eReaders Posted to Facebook



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

They're up on the Oberon site as well....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I *NEED* the green Paisley.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

OMG, Paisley.......I loooove paisley!!!! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I REALLY like the paisley.  I can't justify another Oberon, but I do like the paisley.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

love the paisley!!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

DRATS! these arent for kindle DX they always forget us


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothing new for the DX?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I like them both, particularly the green ones.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I love it when you guys make my job easier.. i was just coming over to do that.. thanks for posting them and enjoy.. these are for our new ereaders and if you have questions please let me know! 

I am sorry about the DX but the covers are not big sellers so we had to go with our most popular ereaders. If it ever changes I will be sure to post it! Enjoy!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> I am sorry about the DX but the covers are not big sellers so we had to go with our most popular ereaders. If it ever changes I will be sure to post it! Enjoy!


 I ordered a new DX a few days ago and planned to buy a hummingbird cover...I didn't realize they aren't available for Dx. 
Maybe I need a k3 too?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the purple paisley.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I like all three paisleys!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow...I'm not a paisley person but those are stunning...and I want one!


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

So which Oberon cases are for the guys, most seem to be made for the ladies.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

MulliganAl said:


> So which Oberon cases are for the guys, most seem to be made for the ladies.


There are several designs for guys, Forest, Bold Celtic, World Tree, Wave, Celtic Hounds are a few you could look at.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

MulliganAl said:


> So which Oberon cases are for the guys, most seem to be made for the ladies.


There are many Oberons for guys:

Fleur de lis 
Tree of Life 
Avenue of Trees 
World Tree 
Van Gogh's Sky
Forest 
The Medici 
da Vinci 
Celtic Hounds 
Celtic Spiral 
Bold Celtic 
Sky Dragon 
Singing Wolf 
Hokusai Wave


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

RED Paisley!  OOOOO! 

I would have liked that one in Chocolate also.  I know, only 3 colors are practical, just suggesting.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I lasted 5 whole hours. The green Paisley will be headed my way soon.

I'm pretty proud of myself. This is only my 2nd Oberon for my K3.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the paisley!!.... but I was hoping, Hoping, HOPING for a new cover in wine.... sigh.....  Oberon designs continue to WOW!!  I'm just not a red, green, or purple person.  So far I have saddle, fern, and sky blue.... and I'm not going to give up on getting a wine cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Love the paisley!!.... but I was hoping, Hoping, HOPING for a new cover in wine.... sigh..... Oberon designs continue to WOW!! I'm just not a red, green, or purple person. So far I have saddle, fern, and sky blue.... and I'm not going to give up on getting a wine cover.


The new Fleur de lis is offered in wine...


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I really really like the Fleur de lis.  All 3 colors are great, but the green really had depth to it. Oh so pretty!!


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the purple paisley! OMG it's beautiful! 

OK, off to e-mail the link to my dad to ask about a Christmas gift!


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

MulliganAl said:


> So which Oberon cases are for the guys, most seem to be made for the ladies.


I actually feel the same way! I like the designs, but many just seem to "girly" to me. There are exceptions of course (I particularly like the Celtic Hounds). It seems like the designs are either for the ladies, or neutral.

My suggestion would be a beer-chugging T-Rex flying a spaceship, blasting aliens while scoring a touchdown. If you made an Oberon design of that, I would definitely buy it!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

The green paisley makes me want to buy a k3!


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

Pinworms said:


> I actually feel the same way! I like the designs, but many just seem to "girly" to me. There are exceptions of course (I particularly like the Celtic Hounds). It seems like the designs are either for the ladies, or neutral.
> 
> My suggestion would be a *beer-chugging T-Rex flying a spaceship, blasting aliens while scoring a touchdown*. If you made an Oberon design of that, I would definitely buy it!


Now there ya' go! 

I'd really like something not boring and yet not girly. Many of the ones that may fit guys are a bit boring, and many of the ones that are more interesting are girly. The Van Gogh's Sky in interesting but in most of the colors it looks a bit girly. If that one came in wine or a deep camel color I'd get it.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

For those of you gentlemen here looking for a less feminine Oberon cover, consider the Tree of Life or any of the forest-themed styles. Celtic Hounds or bold Celtic are appropriate for a man, too. How about Sky Dragon, Wolf, or that magnificent Japanese Wave? The saddle, chocolate, and darker green colors are certainly suitable. I, though a woman, own the Tree of Life in chocolate. It's a beautiful dark chocolate color like a rich, expensive, bittersweet chocolate bar. Ttree is gnarly and ancient. I chose this because I love the old, deep forest and wanted to feel I was holding an old cherished book.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I would love the paisley design for my iPad!!!


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

Question, do some of the lighter colors, like the marigold, get darker over time?  The Van Gogh's Sky is growing on me but it seems to be very light yellow on my monitor and not a deep gold which I could live with.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

skyblue said:


> I would love the paisley design for my iPad!!!


Me too!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Pretty please, Oberon:  Paisley covers for our iPads!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Pretty please, Oberon: Paisley covers for our iPads!!!!


I happen to know that the Oberon rep really, really wants this as well and I KNOW she's pushing for it pretty hard...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The new Fleur de lis is offered in wine...


Oh... it is! I was looking at them last night and thought that was chocolate. Thanks, Heather! Unfortunately... that cover is just WAY too busy for me and I'm just not into the checkerboard look. I really love the new paisley, though. They have hit a homerun with that one!! Hope yours comes soon!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PraiseGod13, you can get Butterfly in wine.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I happen to know that the Oberon rep really, really wants this as well and I KNOW she's pushing for it pretty hard...


Thanks for this delightful bit of news!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> PraiseGod13, you can get Butterfly in wine.


And I'll add that the Butterfly is one of my favorite covers... not busy at all.  I've owned it for each of my Kindles... in purple, blue, and now red.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not a fan of paisley, but wow. I really like.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, that wine Butterfly is stunning! But I REALLY still am very much in love with my black dragon, phew...

But when the K4 comes along, that baby is mine  !


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> And I'll add that the Butterfly is one of my favorite covers... not busy at all.  I've owned it for each of my Kindles... in purple, blue, and now red.


I thought the red Butterfly was available briefly for the Nook, but never for the Kindle. Is your red for the Kindle?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, just wanted to post a picture of the wine Butterfly, just for the sake of having it on the thread  (hope it's ok! Oh, and it's a clickable pic...)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Neo said:


> OK, just wanted to post a picture of the wine Butterfly, just for the sake of having it on the thread  (hope it's ok! Oh, and it's a clickable pic...)


Thanks for the picture of the butterfly in wine, Neo! I didn't remember that it came in wine. DH says he'll buy me a paisley cover if I want one since I've bought my others. Those of you who have covers in red.... here we go on color descriptions again.... but, is the red a bright fire engine red or is it slightly muted? I like purple too... but I think the red really shows off the pattern. Wine might have been too dark to show the beauty of the paisley....... I'm honestly not a big paisley fan either normally, but I think that Oberon is stunning!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I thought the red Butterfly was available briefly for the Nook, but never for the Kindle. Is your red for the Kindle?


I'm not sure. I sent them a request right when the K3 came out and they originally said they were doing the same colors, so I ordered it...and they made it. Then I guess they changed their minds and didn't do red and did yellow instead. Now they've stopped the yellow and are doing wine. It's getting difficult to keep track.



PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks for the picture of the butterfly in wine, Neo! I didn't remember that it came in wine. DH says he'll buy me a paisley cover if I want one since I've bought my others. Those of you who have covers in red.... here we go on color descriptions again.... but, is the red a bright fire engine red or is it slightly muted? I like purple too... but I think the red really shows off the pattern. Wine might have been too dark to show the beauty of the paisley....... I'm honestly not a big paisley fan either normally, but I think that Oberon is stunning!


It's not a bright red, but not a dark red. Somewhat in between I'd say. I know, I'm no help. The red Paisley called my name too, but because I have the red butterfly, I went with the green. Ive been trying to decide on a green case for quite awhile.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's not a bright red, but not a dark red. Somewhat in between I'd say. I know, I'm no help. The red Paisley called my name too, but because I have the red butterfly, I went with the green. Ive been trying to decide on a green case for quite awhile.


You are a great help.... all the time! Thanks so much, Heather! I think I could like it as long as it isn't bright red.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

That paisley is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I need a paisley cover.  Now I know why I put off ordering an Oberon for my K3  .  The big question though:  Purple or Red??  I am such a purple person, but the design shows up so nicely on the red.  Ahhh!!  Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## karen927 (Oct 27, 2010)

I just asked my husband to get me the hummingbird cover for Christmas.  They are all beautiful and I had a very difficult time deciding.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

The paisley really is beautiful.  For some reason the definition seems to show up a bit better in the red and green as it is shown in the OP.  I am thinking that may be because those two are open and we are seeing the covers at a bit of an angle whereas the purple is straight on shot.  

I can't wait for some of you to post pictures


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

karen927 said:


> I just asked my husband to get me the hummingbird cover for Christmas. They are all beautiful and I had a very difficult time deciding.


I think the hummingbird cover will be my K3's spring outfit-the one in red really appeals to me.

For fall/winter I have the Singing Wolf in chocolate-love it!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

parakeetgirl said:


> I think the hummingbird cover will be my K3's spring outfit-the one in red really appeals to me.
> 
> For fall/winter I have the Singing Wolf in chocolate-love it!


I love my hummingbird but I do wish I'd gotten the Avenue of Trees instead -- in camel or whatever color they call it. The paisley is nice but not my style and the fleur-de-lis confuses my eyes but it is attractive as well.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> I love my hummingbird but I do wish I'd gotten the Avenue of Trees instead


Oh my! Which color did you get?


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Oh my! Which color did you get?


Red. It truly is beautiful and of such great quality but somehow it is just not really me.


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

ahhhhh My Red Roses is  looking gorgeous..LOL..I loVe LOve Oberon covers!!Now i want another one,my family will think I lost my mind if I bought another cover ROFL!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

njshoremom4gurlz said:


> ahhhhh My Red Roses is looking gorgeous..LOL..I loVe LOve Oberon covers!!Now i want another one,my family will think I lost my mind if I bought another cover ROFL!


Okay... the tactic I had to take was that I have clothes for summer.... different clothes for winter. So, I now have (seriously) an Oberon cover that I use for fall/winter and one I use for spring/summer. Now that I have fallen for the new paisley cover... I might have to split up the seasons even more so that I can end up with 4 covers.... HA!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay... the tactic I had to take was that I have clothes for summer.... different clothes for winter. So, I now have (seriously) an Oberon cover that I use for fall/winter and one I use for spring/summer. Now that I have fallen for the new paisley cover... I might have to split up the seasons even more so that I can end up with 4 covers.... HA!!


4 covers at $72 each equals $288...that's more than 2 WiFi K3s cost! LOL!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> 4 covers at $72 each equals $288...that's more than 2 WiFi K3s cost! LOL!


I don't see the problem


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> I don't see the problem


Nope, no problem at all...


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been kinda looking for a thistle one....


----------



## afflaq (Dec 3, 2010)

well, I've had my kindle for about a week now and I stumbled upon these boards *and* oberon around the same time...placed my order a couple of days ago. Decided to go with the same theme that I have on my arm already..take a guess which case I ordered


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

afflaq said:


> well, I've had my kindle for about a week now and I stumbled upon these boards *and* oberon around the same time...placed my order a couple of days ago. Decided to go with the same theme that I have on my arm already..take a guess which case I ordered


 That is an incredible tattoo. I don't normally like them but yours is fantastic.


----------



## afflaq (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks  it's all healed up now - claws and such are white and the eyes aren't as bulgy...was still a little puffy from being pounded on by the needle.  I've never been really a tattoo kinda guy and i couldn't do anything full sleeve since i'm a software developer, but I love it.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

afflaq said:


> well, I've had my kindle for about a week now and I stumbled upon these boards *and* oberon around the same time...placed my order a couple of days ago. Decided to go with the same theme that I have on my arm already..take a guess which case I ordered


Nice!!!!!!

LOL, my only question is black or red?? I got the black (as well as a black and grey dragon tatt ), and can't seem to get enough of it. Had it for 3 months now and still as in love with it as the first day I got it


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I was wondering if Neo saw this as she loves dragons, too!  Guess I don't have to wonder anymore.  

You will love the Oberon, afflaq!


----------



## afflaq (Dec 3, 2010)

Neo said:


> Nice!!!!!!
> 
> LOL, my only question is black or red?? I got the black (as well as a black and grey dragon tatt ), and can't seem to get enough of it. Had it for 3 months now and still as in love with it as the first day I got it


I went with black...red was a little too bold for me, I like staying low key


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Ha Ha


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I ordered a new DX a few days ago and planned to buy a hummingbird cover...I didn't realize they aren't available for Dx.
> Maybe I need a k3 too?


Barbie, I had to laugh at your post. Has it really come to this...we will now buy the device because we like the cover we can put it in!! Not criticizing, I'm the same way.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Barbie, I had to laugh at your post. Has it really come to this...we will now buy the device because we like the cover we can put it in!! Not criticizing, I'm the same way.


 Patricia, I was REALLY happy with my k2 and had bought all sorts of accessories. I just bought a refurbished DX and REALLY love that. Now I am considering selling all my k2 things, and buying a k3! Have you gotten your k3 yet? How do you like it compared with the k2?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

way better.  I had the Dx and K2 and I always used the Dx and then the DxG.  Then I got the k3 and I switch off between the DxG and K3 and have even considered getting rid of my DxG.  Although I probably won't, it has crossed my mind.  The k3 is much smaller so it's much easier to carry in my purse when I go out.  It's a little harder to hold onto than the k2, but the improved screen way makes up for that little inconvenience.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

corkyb said:


> way better. I had the Dx and K2 and I always used the Dx and then the DxG. Then I got the k3 and I switch off between the DxG and K3 and have even considered getting rid of my DxG. Although I probably won't, it has crossed my mind. The k3 is much smaller so it's much easier to carry in my purse when I go out. It's a little harder to hold onto than the k2, but the improved screen way makes up for that little inconvenience.


Paula, why do you not use the DxG? The improved screen on the k3 is what is interesting me. At first I thought it wouldn't be too much of a difference. After seeing pictures of how much darker the print is, I can see the difference!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

WELL, I do use it quite a bit, but it feels big and heavy to me after using the little k3.  Whereas before the k2 seemed too little after using the Dx.  The new screen is on both so it isn't a matter of that.  I can change the font on the k3 also whereas I can't on the dxG.  So. I will probably keep on using both though.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

corkyb said:


> WELL, I do use it quite a bit, but it feels big and heavy to me after using the little k3. Whereas before the k2 seemed too little after using the Dx. The new screen is on both so it isn't a matter of that. I can change the font on the k3 also whereas I can't on the dxG. So. I will probably keep on using both though.


 I mainly read in bed, and the DX didn't feel heavy to me at all. (I'm used to the k2 in an Oberon...) I wouldn't want to travel with it because of the size, so I need a k2 or k3 also.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

also, the k3 has wifi and new button placement and when I switch back and forth I get mixed up where the buttons are.  And I like the next and previous page buttons on both sides.  I like the k3 page buttons better.  There are quite a few little differences between the two.  I mostly read the Dx in bed, but I have recently , since I bought the kandle, found that I really like reading with a light and the kandle doesn't light up the Dx enough really.  And I think I would prefer a solis for k3 but I doubt it will fit the Dx.  So lots of little things that add up that weren't an issue when I had the k2 and the older Dx.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

corkyb said:


> also, the k3 has wifi and new button placement and when I switch back and forth I get mixed up where the buttons are. And I like the next and previous page buttons on both sides. I like the k3 page buttons better. There are quite a few little differences between the two. I mostly read the Dx in bed, but I have recently , since I bought the kandle, found that I really like reading with a light and the kandle doesn't light up the Dx enough really. And I think I would prefer a solis for k3 but I doubt it will fit the Dx. So lots of little things that add up that weren't an issue when I had the k2 and the older Dx.


The Solis for k2 will fit the Dx. I used mine last night. It doesn't light the bottom lines as well as the top, but it didn't bother me too much.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

oh if I knew that, I would have purchased the one that was for sale on here.  Off to see if they are for sale on their site.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Paula, here is a rough idea of the k2 Solis on the Dx. I took it with my phone in a dark room.
http://i.imgur.com/DOcrl.jpg

I was able to read the bottom of my screen, but it is dimmer than the top.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Barbiedoll.  it looks quite dark to me but I did post a wanted to buy on the buy sell thread.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe someone can post a better picture. I have a real camera somewhere, just never use it.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I brought the purple paisley oberon and the sunflower skin from decal girl for my daughter I also got her the kindle 3G
Seeing her birthday is in feb. this is a combo gift for christmas and her birthday.She is  a adult with a child who never buys anything for herself so I wanted to get her a great gift


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

What a thoughtful and wonderful gift, *tiggeerrific!* I bet she will love it!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting pics, Meemo; I love the purple paisley; they stopped making ROH in purple, so it's nice to see something else in purple.


----------

